# any 1 got specs on a audiobahn sub?



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

wat up homies got a ? i have 2 12" audiobahns, they say 400 watts, A1251Q on tha back side of the magnet. they also have duel wire connecters. tha problem is that i dont know if the 400 watts is rms or max power? why does it have duel wiring connectors? ( would they b duel voice coil) is the AW1251Q part #? and how would i wire these things in series to a 2 ohm load? any pics or diagrams or website would be helpful . thankz


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

here r some pics of this subs any 1 know any info on them? 2,4,6 single or duel voice coil? how would i wire them to a amp that is 2 ohm stable?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Jun 2 2007, 09:20 PM~8029980
> *wat up homies got a  ? i have 2 12" audiobahns, they say 400 watts,  A1251Q  on tha back side of the magnet. they also have duel wire connecters. tha problem is that i dont know if the 400 watts is rms or max power? why does it have duel wiring connectors? ( would they b  duel voice coil) is the AW1251Q part #? and how would i wire these things in series to a 2 ohm load? any pics or diagrams or website would be helpful . thankz
> *


Audiobahn AW1251Q Natural Sound 12" 

Product Description:

AWQ Series woofer is Audiobahn's entry-level subwoofer that makes the word entry a dramatic understatement. 
*Dual 4 Ohm voice coil*, Non-Transfer Paper cone and Phat foam surround make these woofers very musical and responsive to a wide variety of music while insuring that if you need to feel your music, the thump will be with you.

* 12" Component Subwoofer
* 45 oz. Strontium Magnet
* Power Handling: 400 watts RMS
* Frequency Response: 24Hz - 1kHz
* Efficiency: 92.1 dB
* PHAT Foam Surround
* Non- Pressed, Non-Transfer Paper Cone
* KM3' Coated for Virtually No Cone Distortion
* 2" 4-Layer ASV Voice Coil
* * Dual 4 Ohm Voice Coils
* 2 Ohm or 8 Ohm Operation*
* Mounting Dimensions: Depth; 5 1/4" Hole; 10 7/8" Diameter; 12"
* Lug Lock Terminals
* Priced Per Subwoofer
* 1-year warranty

These are your two wiring choices for wiring these two subs to a mono amp...


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

any specs on the air space required to operate to its full potintal? what would be the best box? this will sit in the back seat n a 84 regal?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

any1?


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

I cant find 1251q on their website. Must have been a European model or something. I can find a1251t. I would go with around 4-5 cubes for both tuned to around 32. Dont expect too much out of them. I think they were their lowest line sub. If you like the Auduiobahn I have 3 aw1200x's. They are a few steps up. They are 01 or 02 models. $40 each shipped.


----------

